# VPI or TSK, Which is best?



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

As the title says.... which line of Axanthics do people think are best?
Thank you.


----------



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

There seems to be more VPI Axanthics advertised for sale in the classifieds :2thumb:. So i would guess this line is more popular :whistling2:. If i remember rightly the 2 lines aren't compatible.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Check out the VPI Black Axantics which although are Axantics are a totally different morph to the other 2 and hold there colour for life.Not many avaqilable tho ill try dig out some pics of ours tomorrow!


----------



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. Can anyone else confirm whether the 2 lines are or are not compatable?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

There is more that two lines of axanthic and it is known that the VPI line, SK line and Joliff line are all not compatible with each other. Some others claim to have lines but most have been proved to be part of either the VPI line or the SK line.
Then as Stu has said there is the newer black axanthic.

Personally have both VPI and SK lines as I love Axanthics and I think the SK line hold colour longer and generally result in a better looking adult, but I actually think this is purely from selective line breeding, so look at both lines in person and choose for yourself. I have seen some stunning and some terrible, so go for the best you can find regardless of line. VPI are slightly more readily available but SK line is easy to get hold off too if you know who to go to.


----------



## alfie01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone. :2thumb:


----------

